
Ask HN: How's the Denver, Coloraldo tech startup scene? - wafflez180
I recently graduated and my employer is allowing us to work remotely.  I want to meet other techies and hopefully meet a potential co-founder. I was considering San Francisco, but since there&#x27;s a pandemic, SF is less attractive and the housing costs don&#x27;t seem worth it. I&#x27;m considering Denver now cause I can save a lot more and get a decent apartment, but I&#x27;m unsure what to expect with startup scene.
======
GoldenMonkey
Look into Boulder, Colorado. That is where the startup scene is in Colorado.

~~~
wafflez180
I'm looking into it and it does look pretty good. However, it seems like the
housing costs are less in Denver and have newer residential buildings. Which
neighborhoods in Boulder would you suggest living in?

~~~
verdverm
If you like the SF / West coast progressive vibes, Boulder will be better.
Denver is bigger with more diversity and things to do. It's super easy to meet
people because many are new and looking for friends. Definitely much cheaper
than Boulder. Housing / rent should be going down, lots of new buildings going
up.

I'm leaving CO because the air quality is so bad out here, especially in
Denver. Sixth worst last time I looked.

Denver has a vibrant tech scene like Boulder and you will find they only ask
for normal work hours. Work life balance is a big part of the Denver culture.
People love the outdoors activities, sporting events, and drinking. This is a
heavy drinking / drugging town (another reason to leave)

If Denver sounds like your preference, I can tell you more about the
neighborhoods and put you in touch with an amazing apartment search company.
Literally the best experience I had looking for a new flat, they did
everything, scheduling viewings, Uber you around, buy lunch.

~~~
verdverm
Salaries are also good, and I saw a report which put Denver at #2 behind
Austin for how far paychecks go.

Austin is another great consideration. They don't have state income tax
either.

~~~
wafflez180
I appreciate the offer, thanks for the great response :)

I actually ended up choosing Seattle, it seems like more my vibes (being less
laid back for one), I already got a college buddy there, the housing prices
are similar, and it's more walkable (don't need a car!).

I'll be reevaluating after a year and maybe hop down to Denver (Seems like it
would be great place to combat the 'Seattle freeze' if that's really a thing)

------
samdwilson
Boulder and Denver are close enough that you can really benefit from both.
There aren't as many startups there as SF, but the people seem to be more
interested in building relationships than just pushing their own app.

